# Fishing Lake Big Canoe



## Brushcreek (May 25, 2010)

Anyone know anything about fishing at lake big canoe? My family is going up for memorial day and i would like to wet a hook while up there. The website says there are 3 lakes there one which is primarily for fishing. It says bream crappia and bass but it is apparently stocked with trout also. Any advice will help. Thanks, Jacob


----------



## sinclair1 (May 25, 2010)

Brushcreek said:


> Anyone know anything about fishing at lake big canoe? My family is going up for memorial day and i would like to wet a hook while up there. The website says there are 3 lakes there one which is primarily for fishing. It says bream crappia and bass but it is apparently stocked with trout also. Any advice will help. Thanks, Jacob


If you are talking about the lake by the clubhouse, I have stayed in the company house on sanderland mtn quite a few times. I think its lake petit and is electric only. There are some big bass in there as well as rental boats. i am going from  memory so excuse me if I am off alittle


----------



## BLACKJACKMTMAN (May 25, 2010)

It is heavily stocked with trout.  It is very deep and extremely clear.  The warmer weather, the tougher the trout are to catch in my experience.


----------



## sinclair1 (May 25, 2010)

I was told you would not need a trout stamp within the big canoe property when I was there last,but not 100% sure.


----------



## Jranger (May 25, 2010)

Jacob,
My wifes family lives up there. You can fish the golf course lakes, but you have to have a jon boat to do so. The main lake is Petit lake, stocked with tons of trout. Get some powerbait (dough) they like chartreuse and one that is the color of sand or bread dough. Just make a small ball and fish on the bottom by the spillway. You should have no trouble catching your limit each day. You can also use spinners walking around the bank if you get bored or decide to rent a boat. My best fish have always come bottom fishing though. The point that comes out over by the marina is also a good place to set up.
Jay


----------



## Jranger (May 25, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I was told you would not need a trout stamp within the big canoe property when I was there last,but not 100% sure.



No but you will need a big canoe fishing license which isn't cheap...They can be obtained at the fitness center.


----------



## Brushcreek (May 25, 2010)

wow awesome information guys...thanks a lot, Jranger, What is the normal size of the trout you catch? And how deep are you talking about for the bottom fishing at the spillway?


----------



## Jranger (May 25, 2010)

Brushcreek said:


> wow awesome information guys...thanks a lot, Jranger, What is the normal size of the trout you catch? And how deep are you talking about for the bottom fishing at the spillway?



18" fish are not uncommon up there. Although I was told by the folks that they are starting to stock more smaller fish rather than less larger ones. Get on the bench, left side of the spill way. Cast out about 30-40 yards and let it sink. Then just work it up a few feet at a time ever 10 minutes or so. 1/4 - 3/8 oz. sinker with about 15-18" leader. The power bait floats up from the bottom. Limit is 4 a day per person I think, but check to be sure. Stiff penalties for over the limit up there.


----------



## Brushcreek (May 25, 2010)

ok once again thanks for the info


----------



## Cletus T. (May 25, 2010)

I know it has already been mentioned but there are some GIANT bass swimming around up there……if you wanted to tangle with a monster bass I would tie on a trout colored swimbait and cast that thing out and hold on……a few years ago a kid who was visiting family in Georgia (I think he lived in Ohio or something) caught a teener out of one of the lakes.  I think it was 13 or 14 pounds.

Good luck to you and I hope you catch a boo-koo of fish and all kinds too!!!


----------



## Jranger (May 25, 2010)

Cletus T. said:


> I know it has already been mentioned but there are some GIANT bass swimming around up there……if you wanted to tangle with a monster bass I would tie on a trout colored swimbait and cast that thing out and hold on……a few years ago a kid who was visiting family in Georgia (I think he lived in Ohio or something) caught a teener out of one of the lakes.  I think it was 13 or 14 pounds.
> 
> Good luck to you and I hope you catch a boo-koo of fish and all kinds too!!!



Sure did...he snatched her off a bed.
Funny thing is that Bass Pro had him holding the fish in the catalog saying he caught it on a bps rod n reel with some other bps gear. Local newspaper "smoke signal" told it a bit different. He caught her on a deep sea spinning rod. Not really important, but I thought it was kind of odd to see in the catalog.


----------



## Cletus T. (May 25, 2010)

I remember seeing him in the BPS catalog too……ahhhhhh…too funny!  Thanks man!


----------



## Brushcreek (May 25, 2010)

oh im definitely gunna give the bucket mouths a run too cletus but I just want a few of those tasty rainbows for the grill at night. I just called and it hurt my feelings a bit when he said the fishing permit was only valid for 24 hrs and it cost $12!!!


----------



## Jranger (May 25, 2010)

Brushcreek said:


> oh im definitely gunna give the bucket mouths a run too cletus but I just want a few of those tasty rainbows for the grill at night. I just called and it hurt my feelings a bit when he said the fishing permit was only valid for 24 hrs and it cost $12!!!



Yeah, that does sting a bit. Almost cheaper to fish in the fish market at publix...lol


----------



## Kenny Cowan (May 25, 2010)

*big canoe*

I'm curious, can anyone go up there and fish, or do you have to be with a property owner?


----------



## Brushcreek (May 25, 2010)

Kenny Cowan said:


> I'm curious, can anyone go up there and fish, or do you have to be with a property owner?



I hope you don't have to be a property owner...we're just renting a cabin.


----------



## whatman (May 25, 2010)

*big canoe*

we go every thanksgiving. my wife's late grandaddy had a time share up there, and willed it to us.  the trout fishing up there is good enough to get me out of the deer woods every year.  any  of the bank are good.  couple of split shots 8" above a #8 hook with yellow power bait in a ball just enough to cover the hook.  throw it out let it sink, prop your rod up on something sturdy leave it just as you were catfishing.  watch your rod tip.  they usually set the hook themselves.  we have caught 5pounders out of there with plenty of 2's and 3's..    all big enought to fillet.  they seem to swim in schools of 2 or three.  water should still be cold enough also.  we do good at the left side of the dam.  plenty of bank acess.  no need for boat.  haven't really tried for bass because the trout fishing is usually so good.   have lost 2 rods up there by them pulling them in so make sure your rod is secure.  ive been going up there for 20 years.  let us know how you do.


----------



## Brushcreek (May 26, 2010)

whatman said:


> we go every thanksgiving. my wife's late grandaddy had a time share up there, and willed it to us.  the trout fishing up there is good enough to get me out of the deer woods every year.  any  of the bank are good.  couple of split shots 8" above a #8 hook with yellow power bait in a ball just enough to cover the hook.  throw it out let it sink, prop your rod up on something sturdy leave it just as you were catfishing.  watch your rod tip.  they usually set the hook themselves.  we have caught 5pounders out of there with plenty of 2's and 3's..    all big enought to fillet.  they seem to swim in schools of 2 or three.  water should still be cold enough also.  we do good at the left side of the dam.  plenty of bank acess.  no need for boat.  haven't really tried for bass because the trout fishing is usually so good.   have lost 2 rods up there by them pulling them in so make sure your rod is secure.  ive been going up there for 20 years.  let us know how you do.



Man you guys have me pumped about this trout fishing! I hope it is good. I will do as advised and report back with pictures as soon as I get back home to a computer! Hopefully I can get a few bream to throw in the grease with these trout and maybe some largemouths for fun. But I do have to buy the $12 license even for fishing off the bank correct?


----------



## Jranger (May 26, 2010)

Kenny Cowan said:


> I'm curious, can anyone go up there and fish, or do you have to be with a property owner?



You have to be an owner (or with an owner) or in a time share rental to be on the property.


----------



## hillbilly1 (May 26, 2010)

The only time I fish Big canoe is in late feb. early March thats when the lake comes alive and in the fall isnt bad good luck and a few words of advice power bait power bait and oh yea power bait 

or for me swimbait swimbait and swimbait


----------



## jimfree10 (May 17, 2016)

Hey there, I live in Big Canoe and fish almost 3 -4 times a week.  Lake Petit is the best lake for Trout fishing..  To catch the Big trout and limit every day, you will need a boat for Trolling and special equipment.  They are still biting as the water temp is still under 75 degrees.  TroutfishingGuru.com


----------

